# English Language Newspapers in Setubal Region



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

Can anyone tell me whether there are any local english language newspapers or newsletters for the Setubal peninsular (like The Algarve Resident for the Algarve )?
many thanks
John


----------

